# I'm Tired Of This...god Bless America



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*SUBJECT: I'm Tired Too - God Bless America!*

* Two weeks ago, as I was starting my sixth month of duty in Iraq , I was
forced to return to the USA for surgery for an injury I sustained prior to
my deployment. With luck, I'll return to Iraq to finish my tour.*

* I left Baghdad and a war that has every indication that we are winning,
to return to a demoralized country much like the one I returned to in
1971 after my tour in Vietnam . Maybe it's because I'll turn 60 years old
in just four months, but I'm tired:*

* I'm tired of spineless politicians, both Democrat and Republican who
lack the courage, fortitude, and character to see these difficult tasks
through.*

* I'm tired of the hypocrisy of politicians who want to rewrite history
when the going gets tough.*

* I'm tired of the disingenuous clamor from those that claim they
'Support the Troops' by wanting them to 'Cut and Run' before victory is
achieved.*

* I'm tired of a mainstream media that can only focus on car bombs and
casualty reports because they are too afraid to leave the safety of their
hotels to report on the courage and success our brave men and women are
having on the battlefield.*

* I'm tired that so many Americans think you can rebuild a dictatorship
into a democracy over night.*

* I'm tired that so many ignore the bravery of the Iraqi people to go to
the voting booth and freely elect a Constitution and soon a permanent
Parliament.*

* I'm tired of the so called 'Elite Left' that prolongs this war by
giving aid and comfort to our enemy, just as they did during the Vietnam
War.*

* I'm tired of antiwar protesters showing up at the funerals of our
fallen soldiers. A family who's loved ones gave their life in a just and
noble cause, only to be cruelly tormented on the funeral day by cowardly
protesters is beyond shameful.*

* I'm tired that my generation, the Baby Boom -- Vietnam generation, who
have such a weak backbone that they can't stomach seeing the difficult
tasks through to victory.*

* I'm tired that some are more concerned about the treatment of captives
than they are the slaughter and beheading of our citizens and allies.*

* I'm tired that when we find mass graves it is seldom reported by the
press, but mistreat a prisoner and it is front page news.*

* Mostly, I'm tired that the people of this great nation didn't learn
from history that there is no substitute for Victory.*

* Sincerely,
Joe Repya,
Lieutenant Colonel , U. S. Army
101st Airborne Division*


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for having the guts to serve and protect the spineless REMFs that do nothing but whine and cry here at home. I salute you and all that serve.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

All The Above Great Wirte.god Bless The U.s.a. Thanks Jwcoop


----------



## Wakeup (Oct 25, 2004)

*Support The Troops, and thanks to all the served.*

Just more Republican talking points from a Republican running for office. 
In my option we should not use this part of the board for any types of politics. We should only use it for supporting our troops and leave all politics out of it as best we can. Of course Monty has the last word and the only one that counts.

Repya, who now lives in Eagan, Minnesota, and has played an active role in Minnesota politics <http://www.bloggingwv.com/us-military-lt-col-joe-repyas-im-tired-message/> for the last decade, announced on 10 April2007 that he would challenge incumbent Ron Carey for election as chairman of the Republican Party of Minnesota.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Joe+Repya%2C+Lieutenant+Colonel+%2C+U.+S.+Army&btnG=Search


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thank fer fighting--i was there the first time as u were probably also


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

I am not politician nor a veteran, but I support every comment you made soldier. I Salute you and thank you for all that you have done. I too agree that our pansie politicians have such and negative impact to our great nation. I tell ya what, I sure would LOVE to see these polticians put in the front lines. Only then would they have a little more understanding if they actually saw their own brother, sister, or father fall into the hand of these slumbags beheadings. 

Thank you Colonel for your true and well said comments!!!


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

God Bless You All.....My deepest respect allways goes to you all serving us...
It is my intention, and my right, to raise my kid's with the same understanding and respect. I can't see it any other way.
Thank for sharing.


----------

